# Lyft inflating prices without passing on fares to drivers



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This is criminal level thievery. This is a 6 mile drive, btw.

Don’t give a proper surge bonus, drivers don’t drive, claim driver shortage, charge passengers even more.

When this house of cards falls, it’s going to be breathtaking.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

There was no doubt in my mind that they would use the pandemic to come out of it as a profitable company.
Lyft bonuses are dying out, yet they're still charging high prices to the pax, and keeping the difference for themselves.
The worst part about it is they continually say the high prices are to incent drivers to come out and drive.
Every chance I get, I tell pax that I'm not getting any of the increased prices they're paying for rides.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Illini said:


> There was no doubt in my mind that they would use the pandemic to come out of it as a profitable company.
> Lyft bonuses are dying out, yet they're still charging high prices to the pax, and keeping the difference for themselves.
> The worst part about it is they continually say the high prices are to incent drivers to come out and drive.
> Every chance I get, I tell pax that I'm not getting any of the increased prices they're paying for rides.


Yes.

And you can see this happening in every business now. Inflation is a wildfire just getting its mojo. This country is heading for a serious crisis that will make the 1980’s look tame.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They've been doing this. Why do you think they quit telling you how much they charge the customer? Before they made their API private, oftentimes I would see them charging the passengers 350% without a penny being offered to the drivers. About two weeks after switching to the power zones from prime time, they made their API private. Making their API private along with going to the power zones, is exactly why I quit driving for them. I also found that our entire metro area was almost constantly on a 25% Prime. How long had that been going on for without them passing anything on to us, I have no idea. Shiesty shiesty shiesty


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

With all this fake-ass "community" focus, they are a truly vile bunch of money-grubbing hypocrites.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> With all this fake-ass "community" focus, they are a truly vile bunch of money-grubbing hypocrites.


Couldn't have said it better than that.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I struggle to do 15 trips a week with Lyft, I have no idea how I could ever stomach doing 115. I'd probably break out in hives if I tried.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stop acting like it's only Gryft doing this, Screwber is doing it too. Had a Gryft this morning, paid me $33 with tolls and a $2.25 surge, charged her $61. The Screwber after her, paid me $11.70, charged the rider $24.60. Sunday after Thanksgiving, Screwber charged the rider $131 and paid me $63, WTF did they do to earn $68?

My wife missed her bus last week, had to take RS home from the airport (work), we live 20.6 miles, Screwber wanted $41.60, Gryft wanted $36.80, regardless the company, I know it pays the driver $19.20 including $1.60 toll.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Yes.
> 
> And you can see this happening in every business now. Inflation is a wildfire just getting its mojo. This country is heading for a serious crisis that will make the 1980’s look tame.


I disagree with your "every business" comment.

I'm not saying you're an apologist or shill for Uber and Lyft because not having read your previous posts, I don't know and thus I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not. 

Having said the above, I'll state that "every employer or company does it" is a very common last resort debating tactic used by the gig company apologists when all of their attempts to deny wrongdoing fails. 

The fact is not every company or even close to every company is "using" the pandemic and benefitting from the rising prices. Many companies are being badly hurt by rising costs and are forced by competitive pressures to absorb many of the rising costs.

Uber and Lyft on the other hand are taking big time advantage of the pandemic and are lying to their customers about the reasons for the massive price increases. Most companies are not doing that.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree with your "every business" comment.
> 
> I'm not saying you're an apologist or shill for Uber and Lyft because not having read your previous posts, I don't know and thus I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're not.
> 
> ...


I believe I was speaking about inflation, not profiteering. The reasons for the rampant inflation are all related to the COVID fiasco. 

And while I don’t usually dpeak in absolutes, I will this time. Every company is going to raise prices or they will die. Inflation is affecting every business, primarily negatively. 
Fortunately, your misguided reply actually correctly states this so I’ll give you partial credit for paying attention.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ants might not like this, but the fact remains that every fare an ant takes is presented as the opportunity to make $X - the fact that U/L charge the pax $Y is not a concern for the ant. The only recourse an ant has is to have more rideshare companies come up so as to squeeze the profit margins - or to just say NO.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Ants might not like this, but the fact remains that every fare an ant takes is presented as the opportunity to make $X - the fact that U/L charge the pax $Y is not a concern for the ant. The only recourse an ant has is to have more rideshare companies come up so as to squeeze the profit margins - or to just say NO.


I agree, the question is why so many minions continue to drive at base rates? If they stopped doing that, there would be surge and the drivers could be paid market rates. This problem is the result of an infinite supply of drivers, who are terrible at math and fail to factor in maintenance and depreciation in the cost of rideshare and deliveries.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Sometimes Lyft will offer me some really good bonuses.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I can only assume all the ants have bonuses or are in rentals.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm so glad that most people don't take Lyft in my area


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Ants might not like this, but the fact remains that every fare an ant takes is presented as the opportunity to make $X - the fact that U/L charge the pax $Y is not a concern for the ant. The only recourse an ant has is to have more rideshare companies come up so as to squeeze the profit margins - or to just say NO.


i mean this is exactly true. why worry about what the company makes? imagine working for Apple getting paid $80k/year and the owners make millions. What Uber is doing isnt any different. Them taking half the fare isn't surprising. and its more like ~30% if you add up every ride for the week or weekend. Not nitpick a ride or 2



Frontier Guy said:


> Stop acting like it's only Gryft doing this, Screwber is doing it too. Had a Gryft this morning, paid me $33 with tolls and a $2.25 surge, charged her $61. The Screwber after her, paid me $11.70, charged the rider $24.60. Sunday after Thanksgiving, Screwber charged the rider $131 and paid me $63, WTF did they do to earn $68?


What did they do? _They _started the company... holy... we can't be this dumb come on lol. Its a million dollar idea, so they earn a million dollars... i cant spell this out any clearer.
And it was probably a drunk Thanksgiving pax willing to pay the $131 because its cheaper than a DUI? Again, brilliant idea by Uber. If i was CEO i wouldve charged him $200 and gave you $50


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Both companies have been jacking up what they charge to the customers and giving the driver nothing. This is merely an extrapolation from the discolored areas on your map. In those areas, the customer is paying a small (1,1-1,4) multiplier, but all that you get are base rates. 

At times, if you decline enough jobs, the application will set you up in a Ride Bonus zone or make one to which you are supposed to travel. Usually, it tries the travel option, first. Of course, this Bonus Zone is behind you or somewhere that is either too far from you or is somewhere that you do not want to work. At times, if it senses that you are not travelling to this zone, it finally will set you up in a bonus zone. You wind up declining between eight and twelve pings to get it to do anything, though.

Lyft had made it clear that except for New York and Seattle, the only adjustment to driver pay will be in a downward direction.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i mean this is exactly true. why worry about what the company makes? imagine working for Apple getting paid $80k/year and the owners make millions. What Uber is doing isnt any different. Them taking half the fare isn't surprising. and its more like ~30% if you add up every ride for the week or weekend. Not nitpick a ride or 2
> 
> 
> What did they do? _They _started the company... holy... we can't be this dumb come on lol. Its a million dollar idea, so they earn a million dollars... i cant spell this out any clearer.
> And it was probably a drunk Thanksgiving pax willing to pay the $131 because its cheaper than a DUI? Again, brilliant idea by Uber. If i was CEO i wouldve charged him $200 and gave you $50


Lmao


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i mean this is exactly true. why worry about what the company makes? imagine working for Apple getting paid $80k/year and the owners make millions. What Uber is doing isnt any different.


Except we're supposed to be independent contractors and we're incurring all the costs of the job without benefits. How much Uber and Lyft take of the fare has a huge impact on our means of supporting ourselves.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, you just discovered this?

They have been doing this since freaken 2017 as far as I remember and Uber was the one that started it and did it occasionally, now both companies do it shamelessly because they have you moronic ants driving for low surge or base, the rich keep getting richer on the backs of moronic ants.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Except we're supposed to be independent contractors and we're incurring all the costs of the job without benefits. How much Uber takes of the fare has a huge impact on our means of supporting ourselves.


dont pull the "independent contractor" bs on me. that was a joke from day 1 and you know it. only true ants and suckers believe in that come on lol


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> What did they do? _They _started the company... holy... we can't be this dumb come on lol. Its a million dollar idea, so they earn a million dollars... i cant spell this out any clearer.
> And it was probably a drunk Thanksgiving pax willing to pay the $131 because its cheaper than a DUI? Again, brilliant idea by Uber. If i was CEO i wouldve charged him $200 and gave you $50


Oh, so we're actually employees then, awesome glad to hear it, so I can tell Allstate next May to bill John, Logan and Dhara for my insurance, and the lube company that's changing my oil tomorrow, they can bill the same people for the work, awersome. BTW, does this make them a transportation company, a technology company or an intermediary who tries to match riders with drivers? 

You know, the trucking company I work for as a W2 employee, they charge $150/hr, they own everything, the truck, the trailer, they pay the insurance, the fuel, the repairs, I'm just the trained seal who blows the horn for $27/hr. I honestly don't care that they charge 6.5x what I'm paid, because the only thing I'm responsible for is not running anyone over. However, by comparison, when Gryft and Screwber match rider A with me, I'm the one who is responsible for the car, the gas, the repairs, the insurance, complying with the law, complying with the rules, keep the vehicle clean or presentable, so remind me again, since Logan, John, Dhara and Travis are not picking up the tab for any of that, what exactly is it that Gryft and Screwber do to warrant keeping 50% or greater of what the rider is charged, and please, this time, be specific.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Oh, so we're actually employees then, awesome glad to hear it, so I can tell Allstate next May to bill John, Logan and Dhara for my insurance, and the lube company that's changing my oil tomorrow, they can bill the same people for the work, awersome. BTW, does this make them a transportation company, a technology company or an intermediary who tries to match riders with drivers?
> 
> You know, the trucking company I work for as a W2 employee, they charge $150/hr, they own everything, the truck, the trailer, they pay the insurance, the fuel, the repairs, I'm just the trained seal who blows the horn for $27/hr. I honestly don't care that they charge 6.5x what I'm paid, because the only thing I'm responsible for is not running anyone over. However, by comparison, when Gryft and Screwber match rider A with me, I'm the one who is responsible for the car, the gas, the repairs, the insurance, complying with the law, complying with the rules, keep the vehicle clean or presentable, so remind me again, since Logan, John, Dhara and Travis are not picking up the tab for any of that, what exactly is it that Gryft and Screwber do to warrant keeping 50% or greater of what the rider is charged, and please, this time, be specific.


I think I’ve said it before but yeah Uber is a million dollar idea whether it’s a con, evil, corrupt idea, it’s still million dollars and you would do the same thing in Dara shoes.

And I was just saying Uber is like any other job. You kinda nitpicked a truck driver position where they supply you with everything and take care of all costs etc. that’s unicorn type stuff. What about when I was an intern getting $18/hr and I had a task to do that took me 1hour to do and they were selling this task to clients for $3k… and there were hundreds of these small tasks. The point is that we work for a company and you having wishful thinking that Uber is suppose to do all these things for you like buy your new tires, give you insurance, it’s laughable, comical to a realist like me. What about cash only construction jobs? No insurance there yet so many still do it risking their bodies


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> There was no doubt in my mind that they would use the pandemic to come out of it as a profitable company.
> Lyft bonuses are dying out, yet they're still charging high prices to the pax, and keeping the difference for themselves.
> The worst part about it is they continually say the high prices are to incent drivers to come out and drive.
> Every chance I get, I tell pax that I'm not getting any of the increased prices they're paying for rides.


Yes they are 
Yes they do
I not only tell my passengers I ask them how much they are getting charged.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

It's the lack of math definitely. Many places even getting screwed drivers make 15-20 hr. Some one works a fast food job 20 hours a week. A college kid for some pocket change. Uber seems a lot less hassle than working at Burger King or a grocery store . The flexibility makes the job attractive. .


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> I think I’ve said it before but yeah Uber is a million dollar idea whether it’s a con, evil, corrupt idea, it’s still million dollars and you would do the same thing in Dara shoes.
> 
> And I was just saying Uber is like any other job. You kinda nitpicked a truck driver position where they supply you with everything and take care of all costs etc. that’s unicorn type stuff. What about when I was an intern getting $18/hr and I had a task to do that took me 1hour to do and they were selling this task to clients for $3k… and there were hundreds of these small tasks. The point is that we work for a company and you having wishful thinking that Uber is suppose to do all these things for you like buy your new tires, give you insurance, it’s laughable, comical to a realist like me. What about cash only construction jobs? No insurance there yet so many still do it risking their bodies


No, I picked trucking because that's a simple, quick industry for me to use. BUT, it could as easily be flipping burgers at McD, driving a forklift at Target's Warehouse, or any other type of job.

If, as an Intern, you were a W2 employee, it shouldn't matter to you what the company pays you vs what they the company charges the client/customer, there's a massive difference, the company is paying taxes, salary, benefits, office space and every single bit of the overhead. We are "supposed" to be independent contractors  , Gryft and Screwber are only responsible for matching us with the rider, yes, they have overhead and hence they charge the higher prices, HOWEVER, we too have overhead, last time I checked, gas isn't free, in fact it's rising (rates paid by Gryft and Screwber are not), car insurance is rising (rates paid by Gryft and Screwber are not), cost of repairs are rising (rates paid by Gryft and Screwber are not), etc., etc., etc., every last bit of our overhead is rising faster than their overhead, and the monies we are being paid by them, for the services we provide to them, are not rising, but the monies they are charging the riders are rising.

BTW, let's compare Uber freight with Gryft, Gryft delivery, Uber and Uber eats, Uber freight, keeps a maximum of 20% (typically 15%, often negotiated lower and they will also pay other ancillary expenses) of what they quote the shipper/customer. If they quote a rate of $3,500 from Denver to Chicago, they keep a max of 20% or $700, why is it that they keep 20% of that, but 60% on our end, rhetorical, because on that end they are regulated by the gov't and an industry full of competition. In our cases, there is no regulation, there is no oversight, there is no competition. Uber Freight has the exact same overhead as regular Uber, and their customers have significantly higher overhead costs, like us.

I've worked cash only jobs, many times, and guess what, they pay boatloads better than Gryft and Screwber, because upfront, the amount being paid is pre-negotiated in the favor of the payee, not the payer.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> i mean this is exactly true. why worry about what the company makes? imagine working for Apple getting paid $80k/year and the owners make millions. What Uber is doing isnt any different. Them taking half the fare isn't surprising. and its more like ~30% if you add up every ride for the week or weekend. Not nitpick a ride or 2
> 
> 
> What did they do? _They _started the company... holy... we can't be this dumb come on lol. Its a million dollar idea, so they earn a million dollars... i cant spell this out any clearer.
> And it was probably a drunk Thanksgiving pax willing to pay the $131 because its cheaper than a DUI? Again, brilliant idea by Uber. If i was CEO i wouldve charged him $200 and gave you $50


We do not work for Lyft. We are the small business and they are only the broker. Know your rights.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> dont pull the "independent contractor" bs on me. that was a joke from day 1 and you know it. only true ants and suckers believe in that come on lol


Legally, we are independent contractors and Lyft and Uber are bound by law to respect this both from a labor perspective and financial one.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Both companies have been jacking up what they charge to the customers and giving the driver nothing.


Partially false

it seems like it, but with surge/quest/consecutive trips in play their share is less than you think

now don’t get me wrong, hardly any drivers drive base without hitting some kind of bonus or incentive

I actively try to drive when I can hit some kind of bonuses I can achieve almost everyday. I set my quest so I know I will hit it, which adds $2 per ride to what I make

Consecutive trips average $15-$30 in my area so I see it as an extra $5-$10 per ride added and there’s the occasional surge

when you add all of this up, Ubers cut isn’t that high. For me it’s closer to 30% for them

Which to me, is fine


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

lol These mother truckers trying to play chess with me when they only have 2 pawns and a bishop.

y’all ain’t the only girl at the dance.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These mother truckers trying to play chess with me when they only have 2 pawns and a bishop.



Gr*yft* fails to understand that the reason that your cancellation rate is so low is that you do not accept the dumb-[donkey] jobs in the first place.

The only reason that mine is so high is because Gr*yft* does the swticheroo here with a vengeance. The job to which Gr*yft* switches me is one that I never would accept in the first place, so either I cancel it or do a no-cover. Gr*yft* recently sent me a nastygram about my no-cover rate and threatened me with de-activation over it.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Me How much is lyft charging ? .
Pax f ing 75 dollars . Me ow well its 50 cash !. Pax yes please . 
Working through the app you would earn 20 . 
Problem is insurance . make sure you call your inssurance . Get the passenger covered . Or do not do it . 
Depending on your location it may cost way to much .
Make the pax cancel . Never you . Turn that phone off .


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@BrainDead Driver are you @kingcorey321 ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*3 year old news but


YES!

Yes we knew this*


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> *3 year old news but
> 
> 
> YES!
> ...


The account is only 4 days old


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> @BrainDead Driver are you @kingcorey321 ?


_Ohh, @NewLyftDriver Are you @UberFish?_


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> The account is only 4 days old


Stupid people abound!

So does Goober and Gryfts greed.

No newnews here.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> _Ohh, @NewLyftDriver Are you @UberFish?_


Maybe


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This is criminal level thievery. This is a 6 mile drive, btw.
> 
> Don’t give a proper surge bonus, drivers don’t drive, claim driver shortage, charge passengers even more.
> 
> ...



Nothing new, been going on for at least 4 years. 

Lyft has been charging riders prime time, I've seen up too 500% , while sending out requests at regular rates. 

I have 100s of screen shots. 










1/2 mile trip, $24.12 








A breakdown of the pax's price 









My lyft drivers app with $0.00 bonus area. 










Time stamp. 12-12-21 12:54

They've been doing this for years.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> I think I’ve said it before but yeah Uber is a million dollar idea whether it’s a con, evil, corrupt idea, it’s still million dollars and you would do the same thing in Dara shoes.
> 
> And I was just saying Uber is like any other job. You kinda nitpicked a truck driver position where they supply you with everything and take care of all costs etc. that’s unicorn type stuff. What about when I was an intern getting $18/hr and I had a task to do that took me 1hour to do and they were selling this task to clients for $3k… and there were hundreds of these small tasks. The point is that we work for a company and you having wishful thinking that Uber is suppose to do all these things for you like buy your new tires, give you insurance, it’s laughable, comical to a realist like me. What about cash only construction jobs? No insurance there yet so many still do it risking their bodies


Million dollar idea? Taxis have had that idea since phones created apps, they just didn't have Travis Kalanick's hook ups in silicon valley nor were they able to swindle investors to start it up, they also didn't know they would end up bypassing employment regulations (neither did uber) by using an application, tons of people had that idea before Uber, Uber was just able to scam investors into paying for it.

Rideshare companies have chosen to give their work force the short end of the stick which is what has caused massive retribution from the drivers, from scams to lawsuits, Uber loses money like there is no tomorrow, even if they were to raise prices and not share it with drivers, drivers would start massive cash rides with the customers (which they already do), by warring their work force, uber has successfully become a company that will never make money.

As an example of my claim, I give you instacart, a platform that started profitable for shoppers... as it became Uber by cutting pay and coming up with scams, guess what happened? The lawsuits begun, the service declined and unlike Uber who forces you to take crap trips, instacart shoppers do not have to accept anything so you end up with a screen full of work that no one wants to do, this starts to weight on the company's effectiveness to get orders moving and sub sequentially, competitors start to gain ground.

The whole "charge more and give the driver none" is as old as dirt, 2017 or so to be precise but they hid it well, it was hard to catch and prove as most people didn't have it happening the entire time, now... they do it most of the time which will (again) begin cash ride heaven, more uber drivers will roll with square readers, you'll see.

Nothing and I mean nothing Uber does will ever make it profitable, for every action they take there is a strong and equal reaction by the drivers.

I call it Karma.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You sure post and care a lot about the rideshare for a guy who claims to have quit


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You sure post and care a lot about the rideshare for a guy who claims to have quit


You are a terrible stalker, learn to check dates and activity, I have recently become active in here again because just like superman I go where I'm needed, what called me back (asides the obvious trolling I love pulling on you ants) is that it is MY hobby to ruin Uber's and Lyft's plans, with an S on my chest, I return to save the day, you ants have become too complacent and aren't fighting hard enough like we did back in the days, all I see is whining, no scams or ways to get back at them, this is where I come in.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm curious what is this BS "115 rides for 117$ Challenge"

Lyft Bonus Team really need to be FIRED lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

115 rides or 15 rides?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Oh sorry for some reason I thought guarantee, not challenge


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> learn to check dates and activity,













NewLyftDriver said:


> You sure post and care a lot about the rideshare for a guy who claims to have quit


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Oh sorry for some reason I thought guarantee, not challenge


No, I saw his screenshot. I didn't aay challenge or Guarantee. But I assuming is Challenge....
But 115 rides thought lol. With time limit most likely? How ridiculous is that?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Well whatever, it is a freeroll. If he gets it, he gets it, if he doesn't, it costs him nothing.

Personally if I was doing only Lyft, I'd hit that number for sure with or without challenge. It would just be an extra $117 for doing something I was already going to do anyways.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Well whatever, it is a freeroll. If he gets it, he gets it, if he doesn't, it costs him nothing.
> 
> Personally if I was doing only Lyft, I'd hit that number for sure with or without challenge. It would just be an extra $117 for doing something I was already going to do anyways.


I just check. Its on first page.

So it shows 117$ Challenge for 115 rides. 

115 lol how long it takes to hit that...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm more curious about the $1116 earnings goal. That's a very specific number.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm more curious about the $1116 earnings goal. That's a very specific number.


Doable in Las Vegas but not sure about other city


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Why $1116? Not $1000, $1100, but $1116?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Why $1116? Not $1000, $1100, but $1116?


I set my Earning Goal 777 or 9999 lol
It is just lucky number but it won't give me more rides/ priority rides to hit my goal


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

It's been very educational experiencing Lyft systematically reducing our compensation over the past 6 years. I signed a contract guaranteeing 80% of the every fare...minus a $1.25 Chicago fee that was not in the 80%. 

When the passenger paid 50% or 100% or 200% more, we made 50% or 100% or 200% more money on that ride.

That began changing in 2017. Every time Lyft would send out a new driver agreement for us to sign, somewhere in the 90 pages of tiny print was a change that cut our pay per ride. 

Now, I just do Lyft a few hours a week, and only pick up people who are less than 6 minutes away. Gas prices increase and Lyft compensation decreases. It's sad how dumb Lyft executives think we are. They keep pushing that envelope to see how low they can go. 

Allen in Chicagoland😠


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

AllenChicago said:


> Allen in Chicagoland


Whew finally someone who didn't call it Chiraq, Chiran, Chisrael, Chigloo, Chindia, etc.


----------



## JpNashville (Jul 8, 2017)

Illini said:


> There was no doubt in my mind that they would use the pandemic to come out of it as a profitable company.
> Lyft bonuses are dying out, yet they're still charging high prices to the pax, and keeping the difference for themselves.
> The worst part about it is they continually say the high prices are to incent drivers to come out and drive.
> Every chance I get, I tell pax that I'm not getting any of the increased prices they're paying for rides.


Lyft is such a f’cking ripoff. I can’t even cherry pick and make a decent profit with Lyft. Unless Lyft offers a bonus and a guarantee combined I never turn the app on.


----------



## harve endres (10 mo ago)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This is criminal level thievery. This is a 6 mile drive, btw.
> 
> Don’t give a proper surge bonus, drivers don’t drive, claim driver shortage, charge passengers even more.
> 
> ...


I drive in Scottsdale! My last ride paid $2.62!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I agree, the question is why so many minions continue to drive at base rates?


Uh, because regardless of the politicians' chest-pumping, the jobs market never did recover?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber and lyft prices are about 3/4ths of the taxi rates for X. Higher than that for XL.

WITHOUT SURGE!

Same garbage rates, it's getting easier and easier for people to say "that's not that much more than what uber is asking" when people ask me for a price in disneyworld.

A little bit of surge happens and the taxi business really picks up.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> money-grubbing hypocrites


The American dream, no?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I set my quest so I know I will hit it, which adds $2 per ride to what I make


YTD 2022, for the *weekend* (3 day) versions, Quest incentives here break down to between approximately $2.70 and $5.50 extra per trip.

*Weekday* (4 day) versions (even when there's a holiday like independence day contained) are *always* lower like between $1.60 and $3.60 extra per trip.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> YTD 2022, for the *weekend* (3 day) versions, Quest incentives here break down to between approximately $2.70 and $5.50 extra per trip.
> 
> *Weekday* (4 day) versions (even when there's a holiday like independence day contained) are *always* lower like between $1.60 and $3.60 extra per trip.


It's consistently the same in my market. 

For instance, weekday quest this week was $1.67 extra per trip. This weekend, it's $4.75 extra per trip.


----------

